
Show HN: 3x3x3 Cube Puzzle for 3D Printing - deckar01
https://github.com/deckar01/3x3x3-cube-puzzle
======
deckar01
I went looking for a Rubik's cube to 3D print for a friend, and I found a few
models, but none that could be easily modified. After reaching out to one of
the designers and not getting any response, I decided to make my own.

I used the 1983 U.S. patent diagram for the Rubik's cube as a guide. Notable
differences include a spherical center piece and beveled edges where the
pieces might snag.

